
Swarovski, Maker of All Things Bejeweled, Tries on a Hoodie - tedmiston
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/10/09/technology/swarovski-maker-of-all-things-bejeweled-tries-on-a-hoodie.html
======
tedmiston
> In a village in the Austrian Alps, Swarovski, which has been making crystals
> for more than a century, is refashioning itself as a tech company.

It's somewhat unclear to me what all of this means, but it also wouldn't be
the first time that high fashion and tech collided. For example, Apple hiring
the CEO of Burberry to run its stores a few years ago.

